# bantam roo



## 224 (Jan 11, 2013)

Would a bantam rooster breed with a large fowl hen


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

224 said:


> Would a bantam rooster breed with a large fowl hen


Yes. Our silkie Roo has successfully mated with all of our chickens (standard size and bantams) and 2 chicks have hatched out from him and a black copper Marans and white leghorn.


----------



## lexi.wagner (3 d ago)

Elfinworld said:


> Yes. Our silkie Roo has successfully mated with all of our chickens (standard size and bantams) and 2 chicks have hatched out from him and a black copper Marans and white leghorn.


We’re the chicks the size of the father or mother?


----------

